#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Vraagje over munt

## Ibrah1234

Weet iemand hoe je het spul van de plant verwijderd? Knip je de top, verwijder je bladeren of knip je een takje?

Uiteraard dit i.v.m. de thee.

----------


## Hassan234

Mijn moeder knipt altijd takje af!

----------


## ZorgzameMeid

> Mijn moeder knipt altijd takje af!


Wij ook...

----------


## IngridSaida

Gebruik altijd het bovenste deel of de helft van het takje; in elk geval dat deel dat mooi en groen is en niet droog en zwart is geworden.
Ik gebruik per pot een heel bosje naanaa.
Lekker hoor....

----------


## Hijamamaassluis

De takjes geven wel eens een opgeblazen gevoel. Mocht dat zo zijn dan kan je het beste alleen de blaadjes gebruiken.

----------


## alhoceimiya

De top en de takjes afknippen

----------

